# Lateral Transfer Denial



## BlueBird8708 (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone here ever put in for a lateral transfer and have their hiring authority deny them but somehow they found a way to still transfer? From civil service department to another. Let's say your hiring authority approves four other people to lateral transfer but then denies you a lateral transfer, what is your recourse?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

You used to be able to quit and be "rehired" by the new dept. I'm not sure if that is still allowed. Go to your appounting aurhority and make your case.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBird8708 (Mar 1, 2017)

I gave my official transfer request February 7. I've spoken to my chief in person ONCE and he told me he would ask our mayor to expedite his decision as I do have a deadline that is quickly approaching. My emails I send every week asking for a status to ignored. I feel as though they are purposely doing this so I miss my deadline. Transferring to this other department would help my son and I financially and schedule wise, not to mention it's a much bigger department with room to move around. 

I just don't like sitting around doing nothing while they sit on this. I feel like I need to fight!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That's why CS is antiquated. How can someone this day and age be held back from going for another job. Ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBird8708 (Mar 1, 2017)

Are there any non-civil service departments in the Middlesex County area that pay well and have an education incentive?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not CS but this is what I think I know. No recourse if your appointing authority says no. Your only option is to quit and then get hired by the agency that wants you. If you quit, you lose your CS seniority and you start from day 1. If there is no risk of layoffs in the future you are probably ok.

I know of a PD where a ton of guys wanted to leave for Boston when they took laterals for a short time. I think the chief said he could let something like 3 or 4 go. I think they pulled names out of a hat or something to see who the chief was going to let go. The unchosen were out of luck.


----------



## BlueBird8708 (Mar 1, 2017)

But resigning means I'd have to go back on the civil service list, no? Because they no longer accept resignations from one department and then reinstatements to another. That's what the Civil Service Unit told me yesterday when I asked them about it. 

Either way I think transferring causes me to lost my seniority anyways.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

_"Because they no longer accept resignations from one department and then reinstatements to another." _
I did not know that was changed. That really puts the squeeze on anyone who wants to move.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Again CS sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBird8708 (Mar 1, 2017)

I think it's pretty fucked up that the hiring authority can pick and choose who they want to allow to transfer or not and those who get denied have no recourse. So one theory they would not allow me to transfer but two others is because I'm a female and we don't have many females at all on the department. It's ridiculous. So I'm a hostage because of my gender then?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Did you sign a contact? Are you junior to those that already transferred? Did the city invest a ton of money in you recently and now you want to move on? Is it a man power issue? Is it the department admin denying your transfer or is it the town admin/ mayor? A lot of variables in this one.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ain't Massachusetts just grand?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Go to the mayor directly as the appointing authority it's his decision not the Chief's. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

MiamiVice said:


> Go to the mayor directly as the appointing authority it's his decision not the Chief's.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah, good luck with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtmike1980 (Jun 4, 2016)

First off going to the Mayor and over or around the Chief without his/her permission is just asking for trouble, second the reinstatement thing was done away with in 2009. Third if they let others transfer and not you I think that may be actionable, you would have to speak to an attorney and there is a guy in Framingham, Brian E. Simoneau from Police Labor Law who specializes in CS cases. I went through the same thing, I called Brian and you know what the outcome was, I dug my heals in, realized that there was nothing that I could do about it. The only options were to go to a non CS PD or move into another CS jurisdiction and take the CS test again. I wasn't about to go through all that crap so I put in for the DB, got in and studied my balls blue and took the Sgt exam, notice my user name. Unfortunately it sucks and the CS system in many ways is a sick joke that we all have to deal with, good luck.


----------

